#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Cache do Baixaqui e Superdownloads

## Wellington-RJ

Pessoal primeiramente uma boa tarde.

Estou notando que de um tempo para cá, não consigo fazer cache dos sites Baixaqui e Superdownloads, pois ao baixar um programa logo após tempo baixa-lo novamente no mesmo link e ele vem como se eu estivesse baixando pela primeira vez. Só notei isso nestes dois (fora as atualizações da micro$oft), já nos outros sites, como o da Receita, não tenho este problema. Gostaria de saber se alguém notou este problema e se tem como contornar o mesmo.

Desde já agradeço a atenção.

Wellington Felix

----------


## evandrofisico

Olha, existem tags e campos na resposta do servidor que podem instruir o browser/proxy a não fazer cache de arquivos. Pode existir algum meio de forçar o squid a não obedecer este parâmetro, mas isso quebra a especificação do protocolo

----------


## xstefanox

> Olha, existem tags e campos na resposta do servidor que podem instruir o browser/proxy a não fazer cache de arquivos. Pode existir algum meio de forçar o squid a não obedecer este parâmetro, mas isso quebra a especificação do protocolo


Realmente, isso quebra a especificação do protocolo, entretanto, não estou tendo problemas com isso. O cache dos arquivos do Baixaki e do Windows Update continuam normais aqui pra mim.

----------


## Wellington-RJ

Pessoal,
Eu estive testando durante todo o dia de ontem e notei que não são em todos os arquivos que acontece isso, e isso também se aplica em algumas das atualizações do window$, ou seja a segunda máquina baixa o mesmo pacote de novo e não utiliza o cache. 
Eu estarei fazendo alguns testes com algumas informações recebidas hoje de um amigo que esta com um provedor na Bahia e estava com este problema também e depois eu posto para ajudar o pessoal que caso venha a ter este "probleminha". 
Agradeço pela informação recebida neste post por vocês.

----------

